# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.64 released : Phone book extraction for many new models

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.64 released*  *Usb flashing improved*
   Improved SW version check during Dead phone flashing for RAPIDO/XG223  *User Data operations improved*
  Added PhoneBook Extraction for Asha 305, Asha 306 and same phones
  S4pb : Improved support of s4pb cross-writing between different S40
  S4pb : Fixed "empty" phonebook after phone restart on newest S40 phones  *Improved XG213 phonebook extraction from FullFlash*  *Service operations improved*
  RSA check revised again
  Improved WP7x SelfTest , Imei verify also added
  Added information about the presence of UserData storage after FlashRead
  Improved XG213 RPL extraction from dead phones (On Code/RPL read)
  Improved XG213 User Code extraction (On Code/RPL read)
  Improved FFU FastVerify for WP8x
  Improved LifeTimer edit for latest S40 phones
   Minor bugfixes  *Other*
  Ini revised and updated
  Some fixes at all  * Download new software الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

